# A Good, Complete Care Sheet?



## MercurialMag (Jul 8, 2012)

Hello All!

Sorry for asking the silly newbie question - but I am looking for a good, complete care sheet specific to red tegus. I have found some information on the interwebs... but there is a lot of conflicting information about red tegu diet - so I figured I would ask the community forums!

Thanks in advance!

-Mag


----------



## HeatherN (Jul 8, 2012)

in the "article" section on this forum there are pretty complete care sheets and other specific articles about individual topics, i find them very helpful. and argentine tegu care is the same all across the board, so don't worry about the color


----------



## tommylee22 (Jul 9, 2012)

Also look on varnyards website Bobby has a great detailed page about caring for your tegu.


----------

